# Linux: Audio und Video-Streaming mit Adobe Media Server und xmms2



## jkallup (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Linuxer,

ich habe den Adobe Media Server für Linux gesaugt und installiert.
Habe auch Zugriff auf das integrierte Apach2 WebInterface.
allerdings kann ich noch nicht streamen.
Habe das Tool xmms2 installiert aber weiss nicht so recht, wie man damit umgeht.
oder gibt es da wa anderes?
VLC beendet sich immer mit einen Speicherzugriffsfehler beim starten.

Wenn sich jemand mit dem Thema auskennt, würde ich mich über Informatioinenen
freuen - Also Streaming über Linux von Video und Audio.

Vielen Dank
jkallup


----------



## sheel (14. Juli 2015)

Hi

ich fang mit VLC an, weil ich von den anderen Sachen noch nie gehört hab 


jkallup hat gesagt.:


> VLC beendet sich immer mit einen Speicherzugriffsfehler beim starten.


Wie hast du VLC denn installiert? Installationsquelle? Distribution?


----------



## jkallup (15. Juli 2015)

naja, mit apt-get install vlc
habe vlc auch schon mit apt-get remove deinstalliert aber keine change
linux ist ein debian 8 jessie


jens@debian:~$ vlc
VLC media player 2.2.0-rc2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.0-rc1-118-g22fda39)
Speicherzugriffsfehler
jens@debian:~$


----------



## jkallup (15. Juli 2015)

sodele,

ich habe die portable app des VLC players geladen und siehe da,
vlc funktioniert.
kann das teil auch zu einen Adobe Media Server streamen, der wiederum, an die Clients sendet?


----------



## jkallup (16. Juli 2015)

sodle,

vlc portable läuft.
wenn ich aber einen netzwerk stream abspiele, dann geht der wiedergabe balken unten 3 mal durch und dann wird
die wiedergabe, sprich video und audio unterbrochen.
hier ein auszug vom terminal:

[h264 @ 0x7f127ccadbc0] illegal short term buffer state detected
[h264 @ 0x7f127ccadbc0] Missing reference picture
[0x7f12640033e8] mpgatofixed32 audio converter error: libmad error: bad main_data_begin pointer
[0x7f12640033e8] mpgatofixed32 audio converter error: libmad error: bad main_data_begin pointer


----------

